# looking for a BIG predatory



## fwlion (Nov 7, 2003)

I've got a 110g. full of some HUGE java fern plants in it I am looking for a good size predatory ambush fish something thats going to sit in the plants or try to blend in with the plants and STALK other fish something thats different looking


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

how about some large pike cichlids


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

wolf


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A community of leaf fish coming out of nowhere to pound feeders would be awesome.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

acestro said:


> A community of leaf fish coming out of nowhere to pound feeders would be awesome.


 I must say, that would be a sight to see.

Maybe a common wolf, possibly more than one depending on the tank setup.

Arrowhead puffer or a congo puffer are ambush predators but it would a big waste to have them in a 110 gal.

Or perhaps some Paraya.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

goliath wolf fish would be perfect for you. Same as a common but bigger.


----------



## fwlion (Nov 7, 2003)

the goliath wolf fish whats the scientific name are they the BIG black wolffish


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fahaka puffers are cool as hell


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

fwlion said:


> the goliath wolf fish whats the scientific name are they the BIG black wolffish


 A black wolf, Hoplias Macrothalmus, will not be a good fit for a 110 gal tank. But if you can get your hands on one and can provide the means for it, definately get it.

Fahakas are definately an amazing fish to own, though not an ambush predator persay. Mine is actively a predator on all levels and is the best fish I have ever owned. And a fahaka may be okay in a 110 gal tank, depending on the foot print.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Hoplias malabaricus (common wolf)


----------



## Symphony (Sep 30, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Fahaka puffers are cool as hell


 I'll agree with that one







They are insanely aggro and get very big







They are strictly freshwater too so you don't have to deal with SG


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> A community of leaf fish coming out of nowhere to pound feeders would be awesome.


 I agree. that would be awesome


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

fwlion said:


> the goliath wolf fish whats the scientific name are they the BIG black wolffish


 Hoplias macrophthalumus or Hoplias aimara or hoplias lacerdae or even Hoplias microlepis are my fav. good luck looking for these it took me years to get of hold of these and u really need to a lot of info on these because u might get ripped off









PS I think u should get a hoplias malabaricus aka common wolf they get a good size and pretty mean









GOOD LUCK


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Grass or Red-fin pickerel, Chains would also do,
Excellent ambush preds and have a very interesting behavior of changing color 
depending on mood and surroundings.

A tank full of big Java fern would be disney land to them


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

How about this guy?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

fwlion said:


> I've got a 110g. full of some HUGE java fern plants in it I am looking for a good size predatory ambush fish something thats going to sit in the plants or try to blend in with the plants and STALK other fish something thats different looking


 some kind of gar or a payara fits your sescription perfectly


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

A lophiosiluris alexandri or pseudopimelodus fowleri would be great ambush catfish.


----------

